# Help for Du Wireless - Connected but no internet access



## neraidda

Hi everybody,

I hope I am not the only one experiencing the same problem with Du. It is a really strange policy not dealing with wireless routers and also not giving any information on this matter here in Dubai. So I recently connected my Du broadband with the 3m cable they gave me. I have a lap top, so obviously the cable is not very suitable for us and we got a Sitecom router. The manual said just - click click and its ready. Click click, but when it comes to Du it was NOT ready. It said Connected, but "no internet access". so i called a friend of mine, IT technician, he tried doing it from the router settings... still no internet access. 
Then I tried the other option - a second router (linkysys) and a second lap top - same thing. 
Borrowed a third router (TP Link), which worked at my friends house perfectly with the Du connection - no internet access.
I have read all the internet and all the possible solutions - from turning off the firewall to using the other wan port of the router. NOthing helps....
I called du today and I said to them - 3 routers, 3 computers - everything is working at other homes, but not at myplace. Of course, they said they don't care, as long as the internet is connected while plugged in the computer. 
Please, please, please - tell me what do to. Do I need to call a technician? again? really strange situation.....


----------



## worldofneo

Is this a new connection that you have taken ?

If so ensure with the Du guys that proper internet connectivity is there from the port .

When you connect to the router , all most all the routers has an indicator to show if there is internet connectivity


----------



## neraidda

worldofneo said:


> Is this a new connection that you have taken ?
> 
> If so ensure with the Du guys that proper internet connectivity is there from the port .
> 
> When you connect to the router , all most all the routers has an indicator to show if there is internet connectivity


Hello, 
they installed the broadband 4 days ago. Du guys say that everything is ok and they only care of the fact that I have internet when inserting the RJ45 cable in my lap top and it's working. 
The router indicates internet connectivity, I also set it up with my username and password and connected, but it keeps saying "No internet access" although connected and has this icon of an exclamation mark over the connection down in the right corner of the start bar.


----------



## saraswat

Have you set up your router with the correct settings with respect to DNS, subnet etc. ?. One of the first things to should do is figure out if you are able to be assigned an IP by the router.. To do that either go into the command prompt (look for it in the start menu) and once there type: ipconfig /all Or just right click your wireless connection icon and go into the properties section. 
If you are able to get connected via a lan cable but not via wireless then it sounds like a router configuration issue.... More info here:

How to Set Up a Wireless Router | PCWorld


----------



## neraidda

saraswat said:


> Have you set up your router with the correct settings with respect to DNS, subnet etc. ?. One of the first things to should do is figure out if you are able to be assigned an IP by the router.. To do that either go into the command prompt (look for it in the start menu) and once there type: ipconfig /all Or just right click your wireless connection icon and go into the properties section.
> If you are able to get connected via a lan cable but not via wireless then it sounds like a router configuration issue.... More info here:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you very much I will check it out now. But it is strange - the IT guy that came last night said that all the settings are correct.
> And you know what is the only information Du gave me on the matter - that I have a dynamic IP, that's all.. They don't give any other information regarding your broadband connection, like details on Mac, DNS and so on


----------



## Moe78

Another issue that may or may not apply to Du customers but does apply to me because I am on Etisalat, is that even though your router has made an internet connection, the username and password used for the router to connect maybe wrong. So you would get a connection but not be verified.

Quite often when I get the error you describe it's because my router is not issuing me an IP address from the router (unrelated to the IP address you get from Du for the internet).

Have you tried connecting to the router with your laptop via LAN cable?

My friend had a similar issue with Du and routers, it's a puzzling problem. I switched routers on my Etisalat connection and was good to go in no time at all!


----------



## neraidda

Yes, when I connect the router to the laptop with the LAN cable and the router is connected to the source LAN cable that comes from the wall, the same message comes - no internet access....

Any other suggestion what do to? Every evening after work i just sit and try try try different options... 
I wanted etisalat in first place, but they have no coverage in my part of Sports City


----------



## Moe78

Try this

Setting up wireless router with DU - Networking & Internet - t-break Forums


----------



## neraidda

The IT guy that came last night tried this, we found the topic yesterday.... 
I am reaaaaaally going crazy  

Who should call to come and fix, I don't know. Back in my country is so much easier, you call the internet provider and they tell you step by step what to do...


----------



## Moe78

The people who you bought the router from should have told you how to set it up. You could go back and ask them as they should know if it's bought from a place like Sharaf or E-Max


----------



## neraidda

Moe78 said:


> The people who you bought the router from should have told you how to set it up. You could go back and ask them as they should know if it's bought from a place like Sharaf or E-Max


Yes, they told me that the setup is so easy - just click click and it's ready and no need for additional setup


----------



## Moe78

I would go back and tell them that they lied and shout at them about it.


----------



## fcjb1970

Moe78 said:


> I would go back and tell them that they lied and shout at them about it.


Yes this certainly sounds like a very good approach

I even used red in case the obvious sarcasm is not clear enough

It certainly does sound like an IP issue, I wish I had more advice I could give you, but yelling at the people at the store who sold you the router is not going to help. Especially if you are saying this happens with 3 different routers


----------



## xchaos777

Connect your computer to the RJ45 outlet, ensure you have DHCP set on computer to get an IP address.

Check that the link comes up and you get an IP from Du.

If no link, try a different cable. If no proper IP (if you get a 169.x.x.x it's not right and you aren't getting an address from Du) then it is either a cable issue in the apt walls or Du is not provisioned properly.

Get this working before trying the wireless router.


----------



## Moe78

xchaos, I asked her if it worked without the router and it does. She can get it to work without the router.

I think it's quite hard for anyone to help if 1) you don't know the router and 2) you don't know what is and what isn't/hasn't been configured on it.


----------



## rsinner

I know this will sound really stupid, but the first time I tried setting up the wifi I just plugged in the router and then tried to connect to the internet - wouldnt work.
Then I realised that the box the router came in included some text in bold (for people like me) to use the CD which came with the router before trying to connect to the internet. worked like a charm.

Obviously you would have done that given you have tried so many things and had people come over, but still.......


----------



## xchaos777

Yes, I see that now.

Definitely config if router and not a Du issue. An IT guy came over and couldn't fix this? That seems odd...

Should be a 5 min fix.


----------



## Moe78

They also mention that they tried 2-3 other routers that work perfectly in other Du connections but not at their place. Don't have much experience with Du connections myself but they sound like a pain!


----------



## Byja

neraidda said:


> I have read all the internet and all the possible solutions - from turning off the firewall to using the other wan port of the router. NOthing helps....


Здраво баце... 

What do you mean other wan ports on the router?! It should usually be only one, at least for SOHO devices.


----------



## Moe78

Probably means the other ports which are supposed to be LAN


----------



## Byja

That's my idea where it went wrong, maybe he was plugging the modem into a LAN port instead of WAN port.


----------



## xchaos777

It's not Du. They only respond to DHCP and give IP and settings that way...no authentication or anything.

Mixing up the WAN port sounds possible as the problem.


----------



## wazza2222

When it comes to interweb trickery, I am bloody good at fixing tractor drum brakes. 

But for what it's worth, I am with Du, I have a Sitecom modem/router and I use my laptops on the wifi network it provides.

My experience with Du is that the buildings infrastructure has failed half a dozen times in 18 months and another half dozen times something away in 'Du space' has failed and a help person has talked me through half an hours mouse clicking to fix the problem remotely.

Just sayin' that they can and will help you fix it, you just need to ring back and get a more helpful help person if you get my meaning?

Best of luck and please don't let this become your 'Falling Down' moment ha ha


----------



## Moe78

Could the IT guy she brought in be THAT stupid? These days the ports are clearly marked, some even color coded.


----------



## Moe78

I've already had a few Falling Down moments, theyre good fun!


----------



## xchaos777

I'm just saying, if laptop got IP...so will the router. All these things do is grab IP with DHCP just like laptop....then share that IP wirelessly.

The laptop on the LAN port or wirelessly should get IP through DHCP from router.

Default, these routers usually all do this.


----------



## neraidda

I definetely inserted the right cable in the right hole, that's for sure 

I just don't understand the process of the DHCP setting on computer and getting the IP address. When somebody of you have the time, please, explain me. If I don't ask too much of you, of course... 
Also, if the IP is dynamic, how do you get it?


----------



## neraidda

I just typed in the cmd - ipconfig /all and everywhere where DHCP is mentioned, it says - enable


----------



## Moe78

DHCP allocates an IP address to your device. So the DHCP in your router will give your laptop an IP address usually something like 192.168.x.xxx with x being other numbers. It gives each laptop connected to the router a different IP as each laptop needs a different IP. Your WAN IP will be the IP address assigned by Du. It is dynamic which means that it's supposed to change every once in a while usually when you reset your router connected via the WAN port.

Anyways if those other routers you have used worked in your friends homes but not yours, have you tried YOUR router at a friend's place? You should because if so then it kind of rules out the router and means there's something Du isn't giving you, perhaps a setting or something they need to enable?


----------



## neraidda

Moe78 said:


> DHCP allocates an IP address to your device. So the DHCP in your router will give your laptop an IP address usually something like 192.168.x.xxx with x being other numbers. It gives each laptop connected to the router a different IP as each laptop needs a different IP. Your WAN IP will be the IP address assigned by Du. It is dynamic which means that it's supposed to change every once in a while usually when you reset your router connected via the WAN port.
> 
> Anyways if those other routers you have used worked in your friends homes but not yours, have you tried YOUR router at a friend's place? You should because if so then it kind of rules out the router and means there's something Du isn't giving you, perhaps a setting or something they need to enable?


All three routers work at other places, but not at my home. That is what I told also the Du guy when I called today. And they said they cannot help, I cannot believe it, honestly!


----------



## Moe78

If you try YOUR router at your friend's place as well as YOUR laptop there works then it is something Du isn't enabling or a problem with your connection.

If you find out your router and laptop work in your friends homes then at least you might be able to talk to someone at Du who will actually care, such as a manager or someone with a brain other than those stupid helpdesk fools.


----------



## saraswat

Try and use this guide to see if you have made any mistakes with setting the router up 

Secure and Configure Your Wireless Router - PortForward.com

just pick the router brand you have and a customized guide, specific to that particular brand will show up... it should hopefully solve your problems.

for info on some of the more technical terms:
Guides - PortForward.com


----------



## neraidda

saraswat said:


> Try and use this guide to see if you have made any mistakes with setting the router up
> 
> Secure and Configure Your Wireless Router - PortForward.com
> 
> just pick the router brand you have and a customized guide, specific to that particular brand will show up... it should hopefully solve your problems.
> 
> for info on some of the more technical terms:
> Guides - PortForward.com


Thanks a lot for the links, I checked them out and apparently I did all right, step by step and still... NO internet access. I want to throw the 3 routers from the 11th floor, really!?


----------



## neraidda

Moe78 said:


> If you try YOUR router at your friend's place as well as YOUR laptop there works then it is something Du isn't enabling or a problem with your connection.
> 
> If you find out your router and laptop work in your friends homes then at least you might be able to talk to someone at Du who will actually care, such as a manager or someone with a brain other than those stupid helpdesk fools.



Yes, I am almost sure that it is something that DU has to enable, I call them everyday but no luck talking to someone who can explain. Don't have luck on that one....


----------



## neraidda

Byja said:


> Здраво баце...
> 
> What do you mean other wan ports on the router?! It should usually be only one, at least for SOHO devices.


Здраво, ама не сьм баце  Баш сьм обратното . Благодаря за помощта 

Yes, I meant the LAN ones.


----------



## xchaos777

If, with your laptop directly connected, you get an IP address and Internet connection...then it's not Du.

That is as far as there responsibility is.

The router is to do the same thing as the laptop in that regard.


----------



## neraidda

xchaos777 said:


> If, with your laptop directly connected, you get an IP address and Internet connection...then it's not Du.
> 
> That is as far as there responsibility is.
> 
> The router is to do the same thing as the laptop in that regard.


Yes, I do get internet connection with the direct connection.
b91ye.jpg at Free Image Hosting
Is this of any help?


----------



## xchaos777

Yep, there is you IP address.

The router will grab the same one. You need to log into the router and check that.

If you connect the router's WAN port, and laptop to a LAN port, what IP address do you get on the laptop?


----------



## saraswat

neraidda said:


> Здраво, ама не сьм баце  Баш сьм обратното . Благодаря за помощта
> 
> Yes, I meant the LAN ones.


English only on the forum please


----------



## neraidda

saraswat said:


> English only on the forum please


Soooorrry


----------



## haggisbasher

I stumbled across this thread when trying to troubleshoot the same issue in my apartment which is serviced by Du. 

I spoke with a tech at du who kinda sounded like he knew what he was talking about and told me that, not many customers realise this, but du have a limit of only 5 IP addresses to be allocated to each household and if I'm running many devices (two routers, mac, laptop and iPhones in my case) then the system will fail and some devices will not be able to connect.

He couldn't advise on the settings for the apple router I'm using obviously but said that he always tells customers to find settings on their router that allow ip addresses to be shared privately within the network as a workaround. Don't seem to have this option and am now painfully troubleshooting via the apple user forums with no luck so far but this info might help the Original poster somehow?

Good luck


----------



## neraidda

haggisbasher said:


> I stumbled across this thread when trying to troubleshoot the same issue in my apartment which is serviced by Du.
> 
> I spoke with a tech at du who kinda sounded like he knew what he was talking about and told me that, not many customers realise this, but du have a limit of only 5 IP addresses to be allocated to each household and if I'm running many devices (two routers, mac, laptop and iPhones in my case) then the system will fail and some devices will not be able to connect.
> 
> He couldn't advise on the settings for the apple router I'm using obviously but said that he always tells customers to find settings on their router that allow ip addresses to be shared privately within the network as a workaround. Don't seem to have this option and am now painfully troubleshooting via the apple user forums with no luck so far but this info might help the Original poster somehow?
> 
> Good luck


Hello and thank you for the info. What do you mean by "ip addresses to be shared privately within the network as a workaround"?


----------



## xchaos777

The router can be set to share a single Du address. You won't be limited to devices in the home doing this.

If you want help, please provide a screenshot as you did before. This time with router connected to Du on the WAN port and your laptop connected to the router LAN port.

Your problem is the router. You work fine directly connected based on your screenshot previously.


----------



## xchaos777

haggisbasher said:


> I stumbled across this thread when trying to troubleshoot the same issue in my apartment which is serviced by Du.
> 
> I spoke with a tech at du who kinda sounded like he knew what he was talking about and told me that, not many customers realise this, but du have a limit of only 5 IP addresses to be allocated to each household and if I'm running many devices (two routers, mac, laptop and iPhones in my case) then the system will fail and some devices will not be able to connect.
> 
> He couldn't advise on the settings for the apple router I'm using obviously but said that he always tells customers to find settings on their router that allow ip addresses to be shared privately within the network as a workaround. Don't seem to have this option and am now painfully troubleshooting via the apple user forums with no luck so far but this info might help the Original poster somehow?
> 
> Good luck



You need to look in the PAT/NAT settings, maybe under firewall? I don't know specifically where this is on the Apple router...but I assure you it's there.

Also, you need DHCP enabled...all set to default. Range should be something like 192.168.1.100 to 192.168.1.200.

Test on LAN ports to laptop before worrying about wifi.


----------



## neraidda

xchaos777 said:


> The router can be set to share a single Du address. You won't be limited to devices in the home doing this.
> 
> If you want help, please provide a screenshot as you did before. This time with router connected to Du on the WAN port and your laptop connected to the router LAN port.
> 
> Your problem is the router. You work fine directly connected based on your screenshot previously.


Ok, As soon as i get home from work, I will make the screenshot. Thanks a lot


----------



## Yorki

Did you get your issue sorted out? 

I have a similar issue - moved into Springs, serviced by DU. Du guy came round yesterday everything working when the laptop is plugged directly into the wall. Told him I have a router, he said Du don't support routers but it shouldn't be an issue, 'insert the CD and off you go.....' Needless to say I didn't. 

Laptop works when connected directly through the wall...When it goes through ther new Linksy EA6500 router it doesn't. After going through the set up phase it tells me the router hasn't been set up and speak to the Internet provider but as we know Du don't support routers....

Any ideas? 

Cheers


----------



## xchaos777

They don't support routers because they don't provide them. They don't want to support the 100's of different devices a customer might plug in.

Du provides Internet on the wire with DHCP for address. Any device plugged in will get an IP address with DHCP enabled.

The router needs a basic configuration with DHCP enabled on the WAN/Internet connection. Next, DHCP needs to be configured on the LAN/WiFi side so your in-home devices get an address from the router.

The router then 'shares' the Internet connection.

Reality is, Du is a pretty simple setup. I've seen far far more complicated customer requirements in the EU and US.


----------



## neraidda

Yorki said:


> Did you get your issue sorted out?
> 
> I have a similar issue - moved into Springs, serviced by DU. Du guy came round yesterday everything working when the laptop is plugged directly into the wall. Told him I have a router, he said Du don't support routers but it shouldn't be an issue, 'insert the CD and off you go.....' Needless to say I didn't.
> 
> Laptop works when connected directly through the wall...When it goes through ther new Linksy EA6500 router it doesn't. After going through the set up phase it tells me the router hasn't been set up and speak to the Internet provider but as we know Du don't support routers....
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> Cheers


Nooo, still no wireless at home. Seems I have the samo problem as yours. I even called Sitecom support, we didi updates on the phone and it is not working! Really, could this be true!?!?!


----------



## Byja

Well, apparently DU and routers sometimes do act strangely. Back in my apartment I had no net till they came and connected it. In the meantime one of my neighbors, God bless him, left his WiFi wide open. Now this one sometimes gives you public IP address, sometimes private. Guess it's a DHCP relay issue, so you should check your router for these settings as well.


----------



## xchaos777

They get Internet with laptop connected. DHCP is working, and they are getting a public IP. In that case, Du's DHCP relay is working.

Once router is in place, the router should not relay DHCP. It is a DHCP server for the in-house devices (clients).

NAT/PAT will share the IP from Du on the home hotspot/router.

Next time someone has an installation, ask the Du technician if he will do it on the side...and pay him some dirhams. Just have the router there before installation...


----------



## atorfi

hi , I had similar problem , i m living in marina and had problem setting up apple Router called time capsule to the Du , called different company and that also not help finally find a network engineer who refer from friend of mine , here i want to share how he setup mine , after few inspection from network he found Du main gateway which was located in ceiling and placed my time capsule near to the gateway , after some changes he done on time capsule , now i have internet all over my flat and each plug i connect , I discovered Du limiting no of PC connected to DU gateway to limit the total bandwidth usage and this can be bypass by adding router which can hide all MAC address behind one mac address , which is for router , another good staff i have now is ,i can use airplay from my IPAD to watch my bbc iplayer on apple tv , He did magic and almost 3 month i dont have any issue , i suppose to call him before to not west my time , you can reach him if you google it , just type wireless support in dubai in gooogle , hope this help


----------



## atorfi

*NAT detection*

consider in some area NAT detection might apply which disable router


----------



## ccamelier

Hello, has someone found a way of connecting wireless routers to DU ? I'm facing the same problem and couldnt find a solution.


----------



## twowheelsgood

Just connect them. Don;t mess around with specific DNS's and plug into wall socket and it'll work.

Du will mess around with your connection if you try and bypass their DNS.

Its not rocket science and of course people connect wireless routers to DU, he says connected to a wireless router just plugged straight into the Du socket.


----------

